# Peeler crab



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

Where is a good place around here to get peeler crabs? I was told poquoson fish market, but when I do a search online I can't ring that place anywhere. Need help finding these Lil guys


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

they might not be around anymore


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

I got some last season from Menchville Marine Supply Corp. (wholesale/retail peeler crabs & oysters)

494-B Menchville Rd. South
Newport News
757-879-9853

Haven't been there since, but very nice people.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Since you asked about Poquoson here are some places that might have them. The first two have (or used to have) shedding operations.

Sheffield's Market 
1155 Poquoson Ave, Poquoson, VA ‎
(757) 868-0014

Capt Harrells Seafood
100 Wythe Creek Rd,'
Poquoson VA
(757) 868-9909

Back River Market
1250 Poquoson Avenue
Poquoson, VA 23662
(757) 868-4130

Bill Forest Seafood
287 Messick Road
Poquoson, VA 23662
(757) 868-6820


----------



## Double07 (May 31, 2013)

Rod father in Hampton had a ton the other week...224-5860 give them a call


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Rod father like Double said they have them.


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks to all who replied. Very useful info.


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

Oceans East 2


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

rodfather


----------

